# Only 2 kids without costumes.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I am happy to say that only two kids came to the house without costumes. I even had a group of teenagers maybe college age that came dressed like sultans, pimps and zombies, they were a hoot. All in all another great Halloween


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to hear! you never know what your gonna get with those damn teenages...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

1 kid, no costume, no candy, huge attitude. Otherwise a nice night.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

hehehe.. even the grown kids need to have some fun.. but your right.. never know what to expect with them.


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

We had 134 trick-or-treaters. (I did a before and after candy count.) I want to say four of those didn't have costumes. Lots of comments from parents about the great Halloween decorations!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Inspite of gorgeous weather, our count was down by about 100 kids this year. We gave out just over 400 candy bars compared to 520 last year. We get a fair share of disadvantaged kids from poorer neighborhoods so there are always some with no costumes but for the most part, a very respectful and appreciative lot.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I cannot say how many non-costumed visitors I had, but I can say that i encountered some very stupid parents, who, when confronted or asked to do something (politely) had very large attitudes.

I squelched that real fast. No further issues after that. More stories to come in another thread.

I also did have a problem with people bombarding my sister who hands out candy. Since we get hundreds of ToTers it is very often like MOB mentality. I sometimes have to stand behind her and ask for everyone to be patient as they all not only crowd her, but start trying to get their own hands into the candy bowl if they are not serviced quickly enough. In the end, she feels crowded and with hundreds of hands reaching at (for) her....I have to step in with a loud voice (over the music) and tell everyone to form a single file line.

Hmmm....on that note, maybe next year I need to borrow the rope line stand from the bank or cinema!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

This was our first year, and I think it went pretty well. Lots of compliments on the yard, lots of ToTers, and very few problems. 

I was worried about the teens as we live on the outskirts of the 'Hood, but those that did show up didn't cause any problems. The overwhelming majority said "Trick or treat" and "Thank you," so I couldn't get too perturbed with them.

The one thing that annoyed me were the parents that came through with a bag too, but I guess you have to expect that in this kind of area.

All in all though, it went well. We learned a few lessons that we'll implement next year.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

One clearly drunk guy, no costume, showed up around 9. Offered me a drink (out of the bottle, of course) and I handed him a candy bar and told him to have a good night. He thanked me, and said he had been "attracted to the lights out front". My wife thought that was the funniest line she heard all night.

LOTS of positive comments on the graveyard and the singing skulls. People told me they had seen it driving by during the last few weeks and made plans to bring their young children over to see it after they TOT'd in their local neighborhood. So, virtually no TOT'ers before 7:30, and then they came fairly regularly after that. 

The average number of TOTers for me in the last five years was 2. Yes, Two. Some years had none. This year I had between 30 and 35. Next year I expect many times that, as the kids who came over were excited to tell their friends at school that, not only did they go to a cool house with a graveyard and singing skulls, the people were in costume as pirates and gave out full sized candy bars. Single handedly I will bring Halloween back to my town. It's my quest...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

CraigInPA said:


> One clearly drunk guy, no costume, showed up around 9. Offered me a drink (out of the bottle, of course) and I handed him a candy bar and told him to have a good night. He thanked me, and said he had been "attracted to the lights out front". My wife thought that was the funniest line she heard all night.
> 
> LOTS of positive comments on the graveyard and the singing skulls. People told me they had seen it driving by during the last few weeks and made plans to bring their young children over to see it after they TOT'd in their local neighborhood. So, virtually no TOT'ers before 7:30, and then they came fairly regularly after that.
> 
> The average number of TOTers for me in the last five years was 2. Yes, Two. Some years had none. This year I had between 30 and 35. Next year I expect many times that, as the kids who came over were excited to tell their friends at school that, not only did they go to a cool house with a graveyard and singing skulls, the people were in costume as pirates and gave out full sized candy bars. Single handedly I will bring Halloween back to my town. It's my quest...


Right on, Craig! You and me both, buddy!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

So many things happen sometimes you forgot....I forgot this untiul now...


My neighbor, whom I have always thought of as an alcoholic, came up to my property and offered me candy from her small witches pot. I declined...too busy. She then escorted her son to my front door where my sister gave him candy.

While she was waiting, she again offered her pot to me. This time she said it was "adult treats". I looked into the pot...it was FULL.....FULL of miniature "airline" size bottle of rum, whiskey, etc.

I was like...no thanks. I wanted to say...hey.....party at your house but dont walk the street with your kid in tow, offering alcohol....liquor ..no less. 

This is just sad.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm with Craig...I think we had a total of 15 TOT'ers this year, that number is up from last year. Our problem is that we live at the end of a cul-de-sac and our house is not visible from the main road. Any ideas how to draw them down for next year???

BTW...this is my first official year to do any type of decorations and am now sufficiently hooked on the "hobby". 

tuck


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

My house is far off the beaten path.....but they know where the show really is evidentially!

baahahahah (evil laugh!)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you have any tall trees Tuck? Aim colored floodlights up into the trees. Not exactly as long-range as a beacon light, but for people walking down the adjoining street it'll catch their eye. And even to a small child the logical thread is obvious, colored lights = display = candy :jol: :jol: :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Also internally lit up balloons can help.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Our numbers were down a little from last year too. We had enough candy for about 175 kids and got around 125. Weird thing is that alot of the kids that came by, didn't come for the candy, they came to go through the haunt. I guess that's a compliment, but what am I gonna do with all this leftover candy? I guess I'll have to hang on to it for our monthly get togethers and keep throwing treats at Vlad...hehehe.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I had 40... (i thought there would be more...)

All were in costume and said they loved my decor...

my only problem was a group of 2 kids and 1 *dog*

WTF? why do u bring a dog toting...

Anyways... he knocked over one of my bigger figures... which required me to re-repair it while kids were walking to the door...


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

We had about 100 kids, none without costumes. In fact, I'd say that the costumes were better than last year's, when we had many groups of kids who simply wore Steelers or Penguins jerseys with Mardi Gras beads.

On a side note, we had green glow sticks mixed in with the candy in the cauldron, so that kids could see the selection. We handed them out, if asked. The glow sticks were a hit. Some kids didn't even want the candy, just the glow sticks.

Two little girls were particularly enamored of the glow sticks. They asked if they could have two each instead of two pieces of candy. Near the end of the night, they headed back up and each took two more glow sticks and STILL didn't take the candy when I told them they could have it, too. It was pretty funny.


----------

